# Sabots after the shot



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

What are sabots supposed to look like after they've been shot? I get a random blowout out of my CVA Accura every 4-5 shots. Trying to solve the problem. I shoot 250gr hornadys in front of 85gr/120volume blackhorn 209 with a 209 magnum primer. I have the blackhorn breach plug. Accuracy is not an issue, just random blowouts. Ive tried brushing the gun after every shot, and not cleaning it at all after shots. I've tried the oring, I couldn't get the gun closed and locked properly with the oring and primer in place. Thought my charge was too high but blowouts still occurred with 100 gr by volume. 

Trying to post a picture but can't figure out how to add an attachment. After my sabots have been shot they look like a big plus sign.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They should look like a cloverleaf generally. Problems will manifest as torn off petals, cracks around the cup etc etc. They should look like you _could _fold the sides back in and re-use it (dont).

If you swab your barrel or lube it, make sure your fingers are dry when inserting the bullet into the sabot. You don't want it to stick on exit but rather a clean even separation.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It could be the brand of sabot your using. I had similar looking sabots of what you explained when using the Hornady Sabots. I switched to the Harvester "ribbed" Crush Sabots. The bullet loads a little easier, and accuracy improved a touch. 

120 gr. of powder is a lot of powder too. (assuming its loose powder) I've noticed that if I load more than 110, I'm blowing non burnt powder out the barrel.

If your accuracy is "not a problem", I wouldn't monkey with it until after the hunt, or next year though.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've always shot at an established public range so locating my own used sabots would be an exercise in futility... and in the field I've always paid more attention to the game I'm shooting at and never even considered looking for a used sabot...

Maybe when I get a chance to shoot somewhere that is not already littered with junk downrange I'll try locating mine.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I use 112 gr by volume which is 78.4 gr by weight 

You are I believe weighing your charges


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> I use 112 gr by volume which is 78.4 gr by weight this is the load i use now fm a knight ultra
> 
> You are I believe weighing your charges


In the accura i had 90grs by volume shot fine.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Quoted my reply meant to edit


----------

